# Beef brisket



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

Has anyone tried one of these? I grilled one a while back and it didnt cook all the way thru( to pink for me), but maybe i didnt do it right. Should i try again with the smoker? Are they worth the price?

Darren


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Darren last year I cooked one for my buddy's B-day along with a pig on the smoker .
Low and slow about 6 hours and it was great , I often put one on the grill and then slice it up for the cabbage pot.


----------



## outerbanker1 (Nov 24, 2003)

go here and read post #3
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?84446-Somebody


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Depends on how you look at it I reckon. Look at the weight on a bag of potato chips and do the math for a pound, then decide which you like best.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

RAYTOGS said:


> Has anyone tried one of these? I grilled one a while back and it didnt cook all the way thru( to pink for me), but maybe i didnt do it right. Should i try again with the smoker? Are they worth the price?
> 
> Darren


I do brisket often. I use my smoker at 225-250 degrees. I smoke it fat side down and to an internal temp of 190-195 degrees. Last one I did took 14 hours.


----------

